# Nameless Colorado Herf!



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Nullsmurf and I have been conspiring to start what we hope will be a quarterly Colorado herf. The thinking is we may move it up & down the front range to get to meet all the brothers & sisters of the leaf from several boards. Bruce (Nullsmurf) is posting on Cigar Pass & I'll post here and on VCC and the invitation is extended to all who care to attend!

The first herf is scheduled for Saturday night, October 21 in Downtown Denver. We'll begin at 5:30 with dinner at Maggiano's Little Itay and will follow that with a short stroll over to the historic Brown Palace Hotel and Churchill's. Churchill's menu includes an extensive list of vodkas, single malt scotches, small batch bourbons and premium wines & spirits.

If your spouse would like to attend, great! If the spousal unit isn't into cigars, there is shopping, theaters and a variety of live entertainment within walking distance.

Please RSVP to bruce-at-ssmana-dot-org as we need headcount to plan. If you plan to travel in, the Brown Palace will cetainly treat you right. If you prefer less expensive accomodations, there are plenty available and Bruce or I can suggest some.

Hope to see you there! :w


----------



## kurtdesign1 (Jan 29, 2006)

See my VCC response...


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

:tpd:

I will be there Dale and Bruce, if at all possible. Nice choices on #1. I'll rsvp as soon as I can.

Thanks for putting this together guys!!


----------



## NullSmurf (Feb 19, 2006)

If this one goes well, and I think it will, next quarter will be up north a bit closer to Dale's home in Loveland. I've been to Churchill's twice before. The website would lead you to believe that the place is kind of upper crust, but I didn't find it that way at all. Its very well ventalated, friendly staff, and the smokers were friendly. Last time I was there, I was amused to watch a "big boss smoker" who had a small group of young execs in tow who didn't appreciate the odor of a fine cigar. They do have a selection of smokes - for the wealthy bidness folks. Bring your own, for sure. However, there is a pretty well stocked B&M in between the restaraunt and the lounge.


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh great. I leave colorado and THEN you start a herf up. :c


----------



## NullSmurf (Feb 19, 2006)

BUCASmoker said:


> Oh great. I leave colorado and THEN you start a herf up. :c


Fly home


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

This sounds like a good time.. makes me wish I could get out to CO!
Scott


----------



## mtg972 (Aug 28, 2006)

I think I'll be showing up for this.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks like we've got a few already interested. Now where are the rest of you Colo herfers hiding?


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

NullSmurf said:


> Fly home


I only fly home for court hearins


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Ok, just three weeks until the herf! Wanted to bump this to make sure all you Colo gorillas see it this weekend. Sure hope you all can attend.


----------



## NullSmurf (Feb 19, 2006)

We're up to 10 including a few spouses and two maybes. Hot damn, Rubber Duck, I think we got us a HERF!


----------



## CareP (Feb 17, 2006)

Just catching up on so many CS threads, and very pleased to see a quarterly CO herf start-up. TShailer and I are seriously considering, but will rsvp to finalize.
The evening of the 21st works perfectly, too, especially since we're planning to attend the grand opening of Denver's Cigars on 6th new lounge (more dark leather, twice the room and a big screen!) the previous evening. Thanks DD and Nullsmurf for beginning what hopes to be a great regular event on the Front Range.


----------



## NullSmurf (Feb 19, 2006)

CareP said:


> Just catching up on so many CS threads, and very pleased to see a quarterly CO herf start-up. TShailer and I are seriously considering, but will rsvp to finalize.
> The evening of the 21st works perfectly, too, especially since we're planning to attend the grand opening of Denver's Cigars on 6th new lounge (more dark leather, twice the room and a big screen!) the previous evening. Thanks DD and Nullsmurf for beginning what hopes to be a great regular event on the Front Range.


What place is this and where? I'm not familiar with Denver's Cigars.


----------



## CareP (Feb 17, 2006)

The place is called "Cigars on 6th" and is a small, local neighborhood lounge. Owned by a very cool guy names Dan Dunn. It's right across the street from Brother's BBQ - a few blocks west of the Landmark Esquire Theater. Details below:
"We're Knocking Down Walls!" - Cigars on 6th
Friday, October 20th, 2006...5:30pm
707 E. 6th Avenue, Denver CO
Libations and Food from:
*Lime, An American Cuisine
*Brothers BBQ
*UOKI
*Mr. Lucky's
Raffle items from:
Ashton, Cusano, Padron, Xikar and more

Maybe we'll see some of you Friday night, too (?)


----------



## NullSmurf (Feb 19, 2006)

CareP said:


> The place is called "Cigars on 6th" and is a small, local neighborhood lounge. Owned by a very cool guy names Dan Dunn. It's right across the street from Brother's BBQ - a few blocks west of the Landmark Esquire Theater. Details below:
> "We're Knocking Down Walls!" - Cigars on 6th
> Friday, October 20th, 2006...5:30pm
> 707 E. 6th Avenue, Denver CO
> ...


I consider that likely! I'll have my daughter in tow.


----------



## NullSmurf (Feb 19, 2006)

CareP said:


> The place is called "Cigars on 6th" and is a small, local neighborhood lounge. Owned by a very cool guy names Dan Dunn. It's right across the street from Brother's BBQ - a few blocks west of the Landmark Esquire Theater. Details below:
> "We're Knocking Down Walls!" - Cigars on 6th
> Friday, October 20th, 2006...5:30pm
> 707 E. 6th Avenue, Denver CO
> ...


Dang straight! I've been in once before. Its located right in between Maggiano's and Churchill's. Heck yeah, we'll stop in! If you know Dan, invite him.

Edit to add that the HERF is THIS Saturday! One of my sons will be sitting the daughter. I'm baching it.


----------



## The Dutch (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, looks like I'll prolly be missing this one - bad night for me - oh well.. theres always next time. I think the quarterly herf is a good idea.

Dutch


----------



## NullSmurf (Feb 19, 2006)

The Dutch said:


> Man, looks like I'll prolly be missing this one - bad night for me - oh well.. theres always next time. I think the quarterly herf is a good idea.
> 
> Dutch


It still sounds like there is a chance, so we'll hope.

Everyone, for dinner, we'll be seated in a banquet room at Maggiano's. The reservation is under my name, Bruce Thomas. Again, thats at 5:30 at Maggiano's at 500 16th Street in downtown Denver. Chruchill's has no other event scheduled, so they should be able to accomodate us without a problem. Bring your camera!


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

It's not looking good for Sat as a very short notice trip came up for work. I apologize but will let you know if anything changes, and will look forward to the next one.

Thanks again for setting this up.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Alrighty then, my meager traveldor is packed & the camera is ready! See you all tomorrow night!


----------



## NullSmurf (Feb 19, 2006)

Moglman said:


> It's not looking good for Sat as a very short notice trip came up for work. I apologize but will let you know if anything changes, and will look forward to the next one.
> 
> Thanks again for setting this up.


Ah Scott, ya missed this for mere money!?

It was a very nice meal, Itialiano served family style, then it was on to the historic Churchill's Bar in the 120 year old Brown Palace Hotel for some great fellowship and cigars. We talked about it and decided on a venue a bit further north for next quarter. Thanks everyone! Dale and CareP, get those pics posted!


----------



## CareP (Feb 17, 2006)

What a wonderfully fun evening with a great bunch of BOTL's/SOTL's. Dinner in downtown Denver at Maggiano's ... then to Churchill's at the uber-classy Brown Palace Hotel, where we met up with Matt (from CP). Thanks to Dale and Bruce for starting what-I-hope-will-be a more regular gathering of Front Range aficianados!

Pic #1
L-R: Jamie (JCarlton from Cigar Pass) and Bruce (NullSmurf from CP & Club Stogie)

Pic #2
L-R: Darrell and Tammy, Terry (sister of Tammy & Dogwatch Dale's better half ) and Dale (husband of previously-mentioned Terry  )


----------



## CareP (Feb 17, 2006)

Pic #3
Dogwatch Dale


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Great pics Carolyn. I am very sad to have missed this. I am typing this from the $#@#$ hotel. I will hope to see everyone at the next. Nice job folks. More pics if there are any.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Moglman said:


> More pics if there are any.


Here's a couple more shots. The first one is at Maggiano's for dinner. L-R is Darrel, Bruce (nullSmurf), Tammy, Carolyn (CareP), Terry, myself and Jamie (JCarlton). In the second pic we are at Churchill's where Matt (mmburtch) joined us.

Some great sticks were passed around and enjoyed by all. Definitely looking forward to the next one!


----------



## The Dutch (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like a good time - Hope to make the next one!


----------



## NullSmurf (Feb 19, 2006)

I had a great time. I had my first ESG accented by a Tawny Port. We got settled at Churchill's just in time. The place filled up with a wedding party shortly after we got there. I would favor a cheaper meal next time. We'll next be meeting further north, perhaps even next month. Dale favors a smoke at Barlowe's in Lafayette, preceded by a meal nearby.


----------



## The Dutch (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, keep me posted on the next event. I'm flexible on locations in the metro area - I met up with Dale at Barlowe's in Lafayette once before, and its a nice shop and a good place to catch a football game.

As for the meal... I'm going to guess Del Frisco's is out :r (They actually have a kickass cigar bar there - but it ain't cheap!)


----------



## mtg972 (Aug 28, 2006)

Sorry I had to miss this one. I was in NY for the last 2 weeks and didn't get back to Denver til saturday night. Better luck next time.


----------



## NullSmurf (Feb 19, 2006)

I think its a safe assumption that any restaraunt that starts with "Del" is going to be $100 a plate on average. Hell, I'm good with Villiage Inn. I heard that there is a Hooters nearby, though.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

I'd be happy with or without a meal first. If everybody prefers, we could just meet up for an extended smoke session without the dinner. If Barlow's is the chosen venue, I know Trey would be happy to let us bring some munchies and our own drinks. He also has mentioned to me in the past he would be willing to give us a discount on cigars any night we want to gather at his place. Just something to think about.


----------



## Bluenote (Sep 12, 2005)

It looks like everyone had a great time! Hopefully I will be able to join in for the next one.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

This was a great time, thanks to Bruce, Dale and Carolyn from this board for the good conversation and gifted cigars. I like the idea of an extended smoking time without dinner. Not that I didn't enjoy Maggianos (sp) but I just think that more cigar time would be nice.


----------



## NullSmurf (Feb 19, 2006)

What a concept! More cigar time? I'll have to think about that one...:w


----------



## The Dutch (Apr 5, 2004)

NullSmurf said:


> I think its a safe assumption that any restaraunt that starts with "Del" is going to be $100 a plate on average. Hell, I'm good with Villiage Inn. I heard that there is a Hooters nearby, though.


What about Del Taco!?!


----------



## NullSmurf (Feb 19, 2006)

The Dutch said:


> What about Del Taco!?!


As it approaches lunchtime, Del Taco is sounding pretty good. $100 worth of taco would be a bit much, though. It might be interesting to see the reaction to a bunch of guys on the patio, munching Tex-Mex and puffing stogies.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

NullSmurf said:


> As it approaches lunchtime, Del Taco is sounding pretty good. $100 worth of taco would be a bit much, though. It might be interesting to see the reaction to a bunch of guys on the patio, munching Tex-Mex and puffing stogies.


Now that depends on what kind of taco you are talking about and who tex-mex is.


----------

